
A VC: The Independent Web - bjonathan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/01/the-independent-web.html
======
lsc
I've always seen the job of "startup founder" sold as: get investment, get
big, get bought, then retire in luxury.

This idea that startup founders want to work very hard for a short period of
time then retire (or do something else) is an alternate explanation of why
startups tend to die after they get bought. The people who made the companies
worth buying moved on.

(of course, this doesn't explain why some companies that get bought and do
poorly end up doing better after they are spun off again.)

------
brudgers
> _"the big Internet companies and the innovative emerging web services work
> together to "succeed by making others succeed."_

Given that the primary source of revenue for companies like Google and
Facebook is the sale of advertising, its hard to see such cooperation
fostering a shift towards a web which doesn't atempt to segment the market
down to unique individuals. Online, it is far more common for B2C practices to
be carried over into B2B, than for the B2B model to bubble down into B2C.

